# Orthopedic insoles



## teletext45 (11 Oct 2011)

Hey- after spending years thinking i was knocked kneed i've recently been diagnosed with overpronation. I admit this isin't the best position to be in when wearing cleats, it's alot better then being knocked kneed. 

Has anyone had any experience with insoles recomended to relieve overpronation? 

I was at the cycle show and a company was selling custom made ones at a whopping £350 a set but unfortunatly i'm not quite in a position to fork out that amount of money. 

any suggestions? 

Andy


----------



## Tyres23 (11 Oct 2011)

Yes get your self to a specialised shopand some bg insoles and shims etc


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Oct 2011)

I've ordered some Scholl insoles myself like this but for men. They haven't arrived yet, so I tell what I think of them later.


----------



## Yellow Fang (11 Oct 2011)

You can also go down to Sweathshop and get some customised orthotics for £40. A operator moulds them to your feet using a machine that heats them up. I have some in my running shoes, but I'm not 100% convinced of them.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Oct 2011)

i've got some professional ones. cost £300 about 6 or 7 years ago. just about need refurbing which costs £15. good value formoney and cheaper overall compared to getting scholl style ones. stopped the backache i suffered from immediately, never had it since (well except once or twice where i've lifted too much).


----------



## Fletch456 (11 Oct 2011)

I can endorse eSoles which I only got a few weeks ago. Really comfortable from the moment I tried them.

I really rate what a bike fitter called Steve Hogg has to say and it was after reading this ...link.. that I bought some. He writes an awful lot on his blog and responds really quickly if you email him. If nothing else take a look around his site cos I think there is some useful reading to be had.

You can get the eSoles from Cycle Fit in London in person or via their website - very friendly Aussie gal working on the front desk


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Oct 2011)

i've just remembered, you can get good soles from hiking shops that they put in an oven and (they are orthopedic style) mould to your feet. costs about £25.


----------



## Muddy Ground (11 Oct 2011)

Paid £350 for sets not once, but twice - from specialist practitioners. First set kind of almost worked, hence why I went back and tried another. Second set didn't work at all and I felt ripped off. To me they are Snake Oil; lots of promise, no action. What works better for me is A) actually looking at what causes the problem; B) Stopping that activity as much as possible; or if 'B' is not possible, then C) new good quality shoes. Now if I get any trouble, or even a hint, my existing shoes get sidelined for a new pair. Often swopping between sets seems to do the trick.

For me orhtopaedists are a complete waste of time and I'll not bother again unless the NHS pays for it, which is unlikely.

MG


----------



## Broadside (11 Oct 2011)

I just got fitted for some last week at a physio, £45 for the consultation and £40 for the off the shelf insoles which I am waiting to arrive. Full bespoke fit would have been £150 from this physio. I will report back when they arrive and I have used them for a while.


----------



## screenman (11 Oct 2011)

So you could have had a full bike fit and custom made insoles from Adrian Timmis for £100.


----------



## teletext45 (11 Oct 2011)

screenman said:


> So you could have had a full bike fit and custom made insoles from Adrian Timmis for £100.



Thats a pretty good price- might have to go for one of them myself 

andy


----------



## Fletch456 (11 Oct 2011)

bromptonfb said:


> i've just remembered, you can get good soles from hiking shops that they put in an oven and (they are orthopedic style) mould to your feet. costs about £25.



I'd check out the Steve Hogg blog if you want more info on them....I think he says something about them.


----------



## The Jogger (12 Oct 2011)

I bought custom made at £320 five years ago and to be honest I've had better results from a pair of Lidl sports insoles.


----------



## screenman (12 Oct 2011)

Ouch I bet that hurt. Cycling insoles may be slightly different from what is needed for walking/running, which is why I feel a full bike setup and laser checking is a good idea before having the insoles made.


----------



## 2PedalsTez (12 Oct 2011)

A couple of years back I was suffering from knee pain on longer rides. 
After spending numerous times adjusting and measuring the bike set-up I went to a sports physio. She diagnosed (if that is the way to put it) that I over-pronated. Seems we all do to a degree, but cycling can sometimes expose the problem. She then went on to tell me that part of this problem was a muscle in my (excuse my technical term) arse cheek, that controls the torsion through my leg, that then causes knee pain!
She gave me one of those resistance bands and a specific exercise. I went on to buy an insole (Wiggle do them for about £40) and I have never had the problem since


----------



## Manonabike (12 Oct 2011)

I got some done through the NHS about 12 years ago, well I thought it was the NHS as the Physio ordered them for me. They were £60 and they were very good.


----------



## Linda.Golden68 (18 Jan 2012)

I was struggled with overpronate and finally found the right fit. I have been running for the past two years in the Adidas Supernova. Its really a great shoe, with great support and good look. You could try this, i think it will helpful to you. Thanks.

kids insoles | arch Supports


----------



## ushills (18 Jan 2012)

Have a look here

http://www.physio-med.com/Foot-Orthoses-/

You will get better than you can get in the high street or sports shops, it's where my physio got mine from.


----------



## HLaB (18 Jan 2012)

I went to a local universities Physio Depart (FASIC) and they were less than a 1/4 of the OP.


----------



## Blue (18 Jan 2012)

Made by Giro for the cycling market. I have a pair and they work for me - lack of arch support is found in over-pronation.


----------



## Blue (18 Jan 2012)

Oh, should have mentioned that Wiggle sell the Giro insoles.


----------



## Cheradenine (18 Jan 2012)

Unless you really have a noticable disability such as shorter leg or a foot thats not quite the right shape or size I have found them to be complete snake oil along with suport bandages and neoprene braces.


----------



## Willo (18 Jan 2012)

teletext45 said:


> Hey- after spending years thinking i was knocked kneed i've recently been diagnosed with overpronation. I admit this isin't the best position to be in when wearing cleats, it's alot better then being knocked kneed.
> 
> Has anyone had any experience with insoles recomended to relieve overpronation?
> 
> ...


 
I've had problems with running from my overpronation and when I went for a pro-bike fit they spent a lot of time with my cleats and foot positioning. While insoles were mentioned, they put some wedges between cleat and shoe to help with my foot positioning, angle etc. to see if they worked. In the theoritcally analysis etc. during the fitting they appeared to do the trick (some fine tuning was made after a couple of test runs) and my exerience so far has been positive.

Not saying wedges (not wedgies!) are the answer for overrponation (before anyone corrects me on the medical science) but as someone who 'suffers' from overpronation they were an option that so far seems to be working well for me. Therefore, something worth considering. Mine were included as part of a 3 hr pro-bike fit that cost me £130.


----------



## teletext45 (20 Jan 2012)

Well I've been to the podiatrist and she has advised unfortunately i have a slight bow in my tibia which is causing my ankle to be out of alignment with my knee. I've been referred to the physio who is going to do go through some exercises to re-develop my muscles to compensate. I've got an insole- although going to look at the giro ones, and looking into a bike fit although i can't afford it at the moment it's something i will look into

Thanks for the input I'll keep you posted


----------

